# what's your favorite "deep lyrics" band?



## Cole Slaw (Mar 8, 2015)

My kid asked me this today. I could not decide between Pink Floyd and Bob Dylan.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't know if I can choose a favorite, I like so many rock groups.  I would say Led Zeppelin and Neil Young.


----------



## drifter (Mar 9, 2015)

I like both Led Zeppelin and Neil Young but I think i've been a fan of Neil's longer.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 10, 2015)

Neil Young is awesome. Have you heard the 20-min version of Down by the River he did with Phish at Farm Aid?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

_Pink Floyd_ would have to be my first choice. They've been doing "deep" since they started up ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2015)

Cole Slaw said:


> Neil Young is awesome. Have you heard the 20-min version of Down by the River he did with Phish at Farm Aid?



Haven't heard the whole thing yet, but here it is.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup, that's the one! They both tear it up.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> _Pink Floyd_ would have to be my first choice. They've been doing "deep" since they started up ...



That's what i was leaning towards as well, but then Dylan can write some really insane deep stuff too. I guess i like PF's music better, but Dylan's lyrics better. :sentimental:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

Don't have a favorite, but, some good ones have been named, love






but then, I also like, there are so many more, like I said no favorites, these are just some in the Rock n roll category


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 10, 2015)

Not really sure what a "deep lyric" band is... Lyrics that have hidden meanings and innuendos?   If so then I would say the later dated Beatles songs.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not really sure what a "deep lyric" band is... Lyrics that have hidden meanings and innuendos?   If so then I would say the later dated Beatles songs.



I just posted ones that I felt had a bit of substance, at least to me, don't how some others classify it, but for me there's some feeling and depth to the words, maybe some pain and suffering even in a lyric or two.  LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cole Slaw said:


> My kid asked me this today. I could not decide between Pink Floyd and Bob Dylan.



I'm not sure what "deep lyrics" are, but I was thinking about Eric Clapton last night, and the song he wrote after his little boy died  Tears in Heaven


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 10, 2015)

I was thinking Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds..  Sargent Pepper.... Yellow Submarine... Eleanor Rigsby


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> _Pink Floyd_ would have to be my first choice. They've been doing "deep" since they started up ...



You're right Phil, I think second after PF might be Moody Blues?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

Cole Slaw said:


> That's what i was leaning towards as well, but then Dylan can write some really insane deep stuff too. I guess i like PF's music better, but Dylan's lyrics better. :sentimental:



I just could never get past Dylan's whiny, nasal voice, so as a result I don't really know much of his stuff. 



			
				nwlady said:
			
		

> You're right Phil, I think second after PF might be Moody Blues?



Good choice - I agree that some of their stuff is fairly deep.


----------



## Rob (Mar 11, 2015)

A lot of the 70s 'prog rock' bands could be described as '_deep and meaningfu_l' OR '_impenetrable and meaningless_' depending on your point of view. On the other hand, the allegorical meanings deep within this offering from 'The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown' provide us with an insight into the '_human condition_' expressed in terms of fruit


----------



## avrp (Mar 11, 2015)

One of the very first:


----------



## avrp (Mar 11, 2015)

....well, maybe not so much lyrical lol. sorry


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 13, 2015)

marty said:


> ....well, maybe not so much lyrical lol. sorry



Or maybe the deepest kind of lyrical.


----------

